# Coleman Mach Digital Thermostat



## Insomniak

I ordered this digital thermostat last week to replace the crummy analog thermostat that Gilligan is putting in the new Outbacks. It arrived today, and looks like it might be a five minute, zero-beer mod. The wire colors are the same, with the same functions as the analog thermostat - heat, cool, and two fan speeds. It isn't programmable, or auto-changeover from heat to cooling mode, but I can live without those goodies. As an added bonus, it's made in the USA. Should be nice to have something more accurate temperature-wise, without big swings from hot to cold as others have noted. The cost was $71.29 including shipping from:

http://www.rvplus.com/coleman-digital-h-c-thermostat-u-8330-3362.html


----------



## CdnOutback

Let us know how it works... I am very interested in replacing mine too...


----------



## Xcursion

I like the fact that it has two fan speeds. Most of the thermostats, you normally have to add a switch for the two speeds. Let us know how it works.


----------



## cdn campers

good day all. I purchased the same themostat in canada for $99.99 shipping included. It took about 15 min to install just matched wire for wire. note it works really well no more too hhhot or to ccold. on a funny note the parts guy that sold me the thermostat stated that the orig man slide thermostat oem that came with the trailer and the new digital themostat themostat are the same price in the parts book. maybe keystone up grade its lineup. one thing i do really like about the new therostat is it does not use batterys it powered like the orig thermostat of the trailers battery.


----------



## CdnOutback

cdn campers said:


> good day all. I purchased the same themostat in canada for $99.99 shipping included. It took about 15 min to install just matched wire for wire. note it works really well no more too hhhot or to ccold. on a funny note the parts guy that sold me the thermostat stated that the orig man slide thermostat oem that came with the trailer and the new digital themostat themostat are the same price in the parts book. maybe keystone up grade its lineup. one thing i do really like about the new therostat is it does not use batterys it powered like the orig thermostat of the trailers battery.


Where did you order it from? Dealer?


----------



## Insomniak

CdnOutback said:


> good day all. I purchased the same themostat in canada for $99.99 shipping included. It took about 15 min to install just matched wire for wire. note it works really well no more too hhhot or to ccold. on a funny note the parts guy that sold me the thermostat stated that the orig man slide thermostat oem that came with the trailer and the new digital themostat themostat are the same price in the parts book. maybe keystone up grade its lineup. one thing i do really like about the new therostat is it does not use batterys it powered like the orig thermostat of the trailers battery.


Where did you order it from? Dealer?
[/quote]
Would you be able to order one from the same place I got mine or would shipping to Canada be excessively high? Cdn campers is right about the price of the analog thermostat - it was about five bucks more than the digital model on the web site where mine came from. Go figure...


----------



## cdn campers

Insomniak said:


> good day all. I purchased the same themostat in canada for $99.99 shipping included. It took about 15 min to install just matched wire for wire. note it works really well no more too hhhot or to ccold. on a funny note the parts guy that sold me the thermostat stated that the orig man slide thermostat oem that came with the trailer and the new digital themostat themostat are the same price in the parts book. maybe keystone up grade its lineup. one thing i do really like about the new therostat is it does not use batterys it powered like the orig thermostat of the trailers battery.


Where did you order it from? Dealer?
[/quote]
Would you be able to order one from the same place I got mine or would shipping to Canada be excessively high? Cdn campers is right about the price of the analog thermostat - it was about five bucks more than the digital model on the web site where mine came from. Go figure...
[/quote]


----------



## cdn campers

I ordered the new thermostat from MRrv in saskatoon . at the time i ordered it . they had no stock in calgary ,so mine came from , BC. They charged me $3.99 for shipping to saskatoon and got it with in 7 days. it seems to me there pricing is fare ie other parts stores in saskatoon were selling . winterizing kits for $29.99 aND MR RV was selling there kits at $24.99


----------



## Insomniak

Ok, I installed the new thermostat today! Took about 15 minutes, just because it was getting dark, and I was at the storage lot working by flashlight. Did as others have suggested and turned off the power from the battery while I did the work. Turned the power back on, and the t-stat worked just fine. I couldn't test the A/C because the trailer wasn't plugged in, but the heater function was flawless. This was definitely a very simple, but well-worth-it mod.


----------



## zrxfishing

on my list of things to do


----------



## CdnOutback

I'm going to see if I can get one in Winnipeg, otherwise may wait and do this mod while we are in CA or AZ in a couple of months..


----------



## Beachnut

Insomniak

How LOW will your new thermostat go for heating in degrees??? Our stock thermostat I believe will only go to 55 as a low. We would like it to go down to 40's as at 55 it would come on and off all night, and drain our batteries when we are camping in 26 to low 30's night time lows. (ALWAYS dry camping, we have hit 23 degree lows with nothing freezing so far). We always just turn the heater off for the night, then who ever wakes up first "wins the prize" to go turn on the heater, and hot water for coffee! *So how low can you set the heat temp to?*

If you pull the batteries for storage on the trailer, (as I always do to keep them on a float charger at home), is there a lot of reprogramming required to get this thermostat ready to operate again? (The stock one requires nothing, and is mostly "BeachNUT" user friendly, (idiot proof to use)...
Thank you for the heads up on what looks like a good upgrade, *if* it will go below 55...

Beachnut


----------



## Insomniak

Beachnut said:


> Insomniak
> 
> How LOW will your new thermostat go for heating in degrees??? Our stock thermostat I believe will only go to 55 as a low. We would like it to go down to 40's as at 55 it would come on and off all night, and drain our batteries when we are camping in 26 to low 30's night time lows. (ALWAYS dry camping, we have hit 23 degree lows with nothing freezing so far). We always just turn the heater off for the night, then who ever wakes up first "wins the prize" to go turn on the heater, and hot water for coffee! *So how low can you set the heat temp to?*
> 
> If you pull the batteries for storage on the trailer, (as I always do to keep them on a float charger at home), is there a lot of reprogramming required to get this thermostat ready to operate again? (The stock one requires nothing, and is mostly "BeachNUT" user friendly, (idiot proof to use)...
> Thank you for the heads up on what looks like a good upgrade, *if* it will go below 55...
> 
> Beachnut


If I remember correctly, it goes as low as 32 degrees, and up to 99 degrees or something crazy like that. It's in storage now, but I will pull it out in a couple of days for a trip on the 5th. I'll check then and let you know the temperature range. No programming at all with this thermostat. Just the switches and buttons you see in the photo. Up for warm and down for cold, auto, low & high fan, and heat or cool. Very simple.


----------



## Insomniak

Well, I was close! The lower limit of the thermostat is 33 degrees, and the upper limit is 98 degrees. Enjoy your new thermostat!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Does the Outback heater support 2 fan speeds?


----------



## Insomniak

Oregon_Camper said:


> Does the Outback heater support 2 fan speeds?


No, the two speed fan function is just for the A/C unit


----------



## Beachnut

Insomniak

Thank you for getting the info out. I did call Coleman and asked one other question:

If the thermostat has an adjustable degree from set point that it will turn on, and off?

Some thermostats allow you to set the "comfort range" that they will turn on and off to. Say if it is set at 70 degrees, and it comes on at 69, shuts off at 71, that is a 2 degree comfort range. Some you can make that 3 or 4 degrees so it will not come on as much, but stay on longer, and have a wider degree of "comfort swing".

Coleman said no, it is not adjustable, but is factory set at 2 to 3 degrees from set point, "which is the exact same in the Coleman analog thermostat" that I hope to replace, so it should be very near the same, except this new digital one can be set as low as 33 degrees for heating, not the current 55 of my analog one!!

Beachnut


----------



## Insomniak

Correct, there is no adjustment for the "swing" or "deadband". We've only used the thermostat for heating on one trip so far, and it seemed like the furnace cycled on and off a lot when I first turned it on. I had an oscillating electric space heater running at the same time, and I think it was blowing on the thermostat and confusing it. The outside temps were in the high 30's and I ended up with a set temp on the thermostat of about 62 degrees so the electric heater did most of the work.


----------

